# almost there .....



## looneymatthew (Mar 22, 2013)

View attachment 90350





View attachment 90349

HERE COMES MY MOTORIZED  SCHWINN CYCLE TRUCK ..       just waiting on my custom tank   to be painted....and  final assembly will happen###!!!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 22, 2013)

....Purdy!


----------



## Iceboy (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice, I can't wait to see the motor package on it.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking great, can't wait to see this one completed!!!!!


----------

